# Dos boot disc with usb support



## pegz (Jun 1, 2002)

i need to create a boot disc to support a usb hard disk drive to ghost images too


----------



## hw45 (Dec 16, 2002)

I don't know any dos drivers for usb. You'll need a running windows 95b++ to access your usb drive.


----------



## pegz (Jun 1, 2002)

i have seen it work from a dos bootdisk, but i now do not have access to this disk. the drive uses the usb port but acts as an internal drive under ghost.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

My understanding is that USB is a feature of Win 98+ and is not available under DOS 


John


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Norton GHOST 2003 supports direct access to USB connected disks. I use that capability, and it's very handy.


----------



## jsulzen (Feb 9, 2004)

So what's the secret to getting ghost to save an image to a USB drive? Can you point to some place on the web with detailed directions? Thx for any help.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Ghost should be able to create the disk, along with the USB drivers?

Check the Symantec support site, or Ghost itself. Its a standard part of the Boot Disk setup.


----------



## jsulzen (Feb 9, 2004)

NOT quite! Ghost seems to be willing to setup _USB_ drivers, but they seem to rather thoughtlessly leave out the _disk_ driver (or some such). www.bootdisk.com has a bunch of info, but it's a bit daunting for someone who's not currently up to speed on config.sys editing and the like (even tho' an I/O driver developer myself some (many) years ago). I was looking for the Cliff Notes / For Dummies version of getting ghost03 running.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I have a soltek motherboard and in the bios there is an option to turn off DOS based USB support. Might want to look into that.


----------



## s00perd00per (Mar 17, 2004)

Go here to Download DUSE - http://www.bootdisk.com/usb.htm

Create a Floppy Disk with the following files/folders:

-- begin list --

01 - DUSE <folder>
-- DUSE.EXE
-- DUSELDR.COM

02 - GHOST	<folder>
-- GHOST.EXE

03 - LPT <folder>
-- PARALINK.COM

04 - aspi8u2.sys
05 - AUTOEXEC.BAT
06 - COMMAND.COM
07 - CONFIG.SYS
08 - IO.SYS
09 - MOUSE.COM
10 - MOUSE.INI
11 - mscdex.exe
12 - MSDOS.SYS
13 - oakcdrom.sys

-- edit list --

*05 - AUTOEXEC.BAT should contain the following info:*

@echo off
echo * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
echo * *
echo * JEREMY's *
echo * "Ultimate GHOST Bootdisk v.2" *
echo * -Using Ghost 7.5 & 8.0- *
echo * 3-17-04 *
echo * *
echo * Support for: *
echo * *
echo * USB External Drives & CD Burners *
echo * *
echo * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
pause
echo Loading LPT Drivers...
LPT\PARALINK.COM /i
echo Loading Mouse Drivers...
MOUSE.COM
echo Loading MSCDEX Application...
LH \MSCDEX.EXE /D:cd1
CD DUSE
echo Loading DUSE USB Drivers...
DUSE.EXE init
DUSE.EXE drives
CD ..
echo Searching for Ghost Executable...

if %config% == FROMFLPY goto FLPYBOOT
if %config% == FROMCD goto CDBOOT
goto FAILED

:FLPYBOOT
echo Found Ghost 7.5 Executable!
goto GHOSTFLPY

:CDBOOT
echo Searching for GHOST8.EXE on Drive 'C'...
if not exist C:\ghost\ghost8.exe goto CDBOOT1
C:
goto GHOSTCD

:CDBOOT1
echo Could not find GHOST8.EXE on Drive 'C', searching Drive 'D'...
if not exist D:\ghost\ghost8.exe goto CDBOOT2
D:
goto GHOSTCD

:CDBOOT2
echo Could not find GHOST8.EXE on Drive 'D', searching Drive 'E'...
if not exist E:\ghost\ghost8.exe goto CDBOOTFAILED
E:
goto GHOSTCD

:CDBOOTFAILED
echo * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
echo * *
echo * IMPORTANT MESSAGE! *
echo * *
echo * Insert Ghost CD (containing GHOST8.EXE) *
echo * and press any key to continue... *
echo * *
echo * To run GHOST8.EXE from a different drive, *
echo * press Ctrl-C now. Then change to the *
echo * correct drive letter and type 'CD GHOST' *
echo * and press Enter. Finally, type 'GHOST8' *
echo * and press Enter. *
echo * *
echo * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
pause
goto CDBOOT

:GHOSTFLPY
cd \ghost
echo Loading Ghost 7.5 from Floppy...
GHOST.EXE 
goto END

:GHOSTCD
cd \ghost
echo Found Ghost 8.0 Executable!
echo Loading Ghost 8.0 from CD...
GHOST8.EXE 
goto END

:FAILED
echo Unknown boot menu selection
goto END

:END

*07 - CONFIG.SYS should contain the following:*

[menu]
menuitem=FROMFLPY, Load Ghost 7.5 (If you are using a Floppy)
menuitem=FROMCD, Load Ghost 8.0 (If you are using a Bootable CD)

[FROMFLPY]

[FROMCD]

[COMMON]
DEVICE = aspi8u2.sys
DEVICE = oakcdrom.sys /D:cd1
DEVICE = duse\duse.exe LATE
LASTDRIVE=Z


----------

